# Best anit-chafing remedy for the "boys"



## webbmx7 (Dec 4, 2012)

After a mild winter of riding the trainer for small hit sessions, I found myself out for a quick 20 mile ride today. After returning back to my vehicle I noticed that certain parts were sore that I didn't know could get sore... None the less as I loaded up I noticed that winter had taken its toll on the nether regions as well.

That leads me to where I am now, writing this post. What does everyone use for anti chafing in the "cycling short" department? I've tried baby powder, other brand powders, spray powders, and some chamis butter as well. They all seem to work one way or another, but I can't seem to find anything that works really well. 

Any help or direction is much appreciated.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

well, it 'depends', where exactly the irritation is: underside, outside towards the leg, etc.
There's is chafing because it's dry, or chafing because it's moist. Hair follicles irritated or just skin? Skin on inside of leg also sore?
What kind of shorts and how old are they?
Describe saddle model. You don't have this problem on the trainer?


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

some chamois creams are better at lubricating (like chamois butt'r) and others are better at keeping the area fresh and clean (DZ Nuts).

Try a few different ones and see what works, most shops stock single use packs to try them out.


----------



## webbmx7 (Dec 4, 2012)

It may have something to do with it being the first real ride of the season as well.

Shorts:
Louis Garneau (not sure of the exact model, roughly 9 months old)
Saddle:
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Areas of concern:
Frontal inner thigh skin irritation

I would agree that it has to do with moisture, however I would assume that there is a remedy for it. Baby powder has worked, but I am wanting to see if something else exists that is proven by other riders.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sounds like your shorts are too big.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Body Glide is a better lubricator than the chamois butters I have tried.... although the latter is better on toast.
Bonus - you can find Body Glide at any major sports retailer, not just cycling shops.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> sounds like your shorts are too big.


This was my first thought. Whenever I've had something chafe it resulted from not being held in place. Tighter shorts and/or tauter fabric have fixed it every time.


----------



## webbmx7 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am 6' tall, 190-195lbs, 33-34" waste and built like an Alaskan Black Bear if that makes sense. Everything is held in place so I have a hard time justifing that the shorts are to large. In a world of small, medium, and large, the smalls wouldn't come up past my knees, larges were like swimming trunks, and the mediums fit rather tight but after a while they have the "fit like a glove" effect.

I have not brought myself to do the full leg shave that pro racers do for I cannot swallow my man card at this time. I have heard of other riders using Body Glide but I have not actually tried it yet.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep trying different brands of chamois cream. 

How much do you use? I tend to put a decent amount on the area on the chamois where my sitz bones will be resting, more than I thought would be necessary when I first started using it. I'll also run a dab along my crotch on the inside of my thighs if it's a hot day - I found this is more of an issue now that my saddle nose is wider than before (switch to a Specialized Romin from a Toupe). Post-ride, after a shower, if there's any irritation, I'll rub it down with a bit more chamois cream, since I've found it helps me with healing up irritated skin.

Powders won't do much more than keep the area dry.

Where, exactly, are you sore? Is it from rubbing (inside of thighs, etc.) or from pressure (sitz bones, perineum, etc.)?


----------



## webbmx7 (Dec 4, 2012)

The most recent soreness is located on the inner thigh in the crotch region. I originally thought it was from rubbing the saddle so I experimented with saddles and found that the issue is not the saddle, but more so my anatomy.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

webbmx7 said:


> The most recent soreness is located on the inner thigh in the crotch region. I originally thought it was from rubbing the saddle so I experimented with saddles and found that the issue is not the saddle, but more so my anatomy.


Yep, that's kind of what happens to me. Lubricating the area with chamois cream before and after the ride has worked for me, so far.

Good luck.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like Icy Hot as chamois cream. :thumbsup::devil:


YMMV.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> I like Icy Hot as chamois cream. :thumbsup::devil:
> 
> 
> YMMV.


+1 This works, too. Especially if you mix in a bit of sand. Helps exfoliate the bad skin.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Shave them!!! Works like a charm.
no hair, less friction


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> Shave them!!! Works like a charm.
> no hair, less friction


Shaving is for wussies!


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> I like Icy Hot as chamois cream. :thumbsup::devil:


Real men use Atomic Balm. :yikes:


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

locustfist said:


> some chamois creams are better at lubricating (like chamois butt'r) and others are better at keeping the area fresh and clean (DZ Nuts).
> 
> Try a few different ones and see what works, most shops stock single use packs to try them out.


I never ride without chamois butt'r. The best thing for chaffing IMO.


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you find the chamois cream takes care of the problem, recommend you give one of these a try.

The cost is significantly less and the results are the same (IME). 

Amazon.com: Manna Pro 0095025331 Corona Udder Butter Lanolin Enriched Moisturizing Ointment for Pets, 32-Ounce: Pet Supplies

Fiebing's Udder Balm - 4 lb. | QC Supply

Bag Balm


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

What has been said already above is all to be taken into consideration. here is another choice Seat Saver by Hammer Nutrition, Apply a little to you & the chamois if you like


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

I got a tube of Aquaphor in a swag bag at a Mtn bike fest like 10 years ago, and have been using it since. It's. A water based lube that washes off and out of your shorts easily. I use that or Tabasco, depending on my mood.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

webbmx7 said:


> 33-34" waste.


Now that is a BIG pile of waste


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have some*



Kerry Irons said:


> Now that is a BIG pile of waste


Assos chamois creme, it's a very nice


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If it were me I check my seat to make sure it was adjusted correctly. It should be tilted so that the vast majority of yout weight is in your sit bones. If soft tissue is getting pressure you're going to have problems.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I cannot imagine your set up is right. I usually only need a cream for 40+ miles. Plus. There should not be any skin on skin friction on the area you describes unless I misunderstood. If it is in your "crease" in the front then any cream should work for that distance.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

What works best for me is Desitin Creamy diaper rash cream. Stuff is a miracle in a tube. put it on before to prevent chafing or if your already chafed glob it on the problem area before you go to bed and the next morning its almost completely healed :thumbsup:


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Shave everything, then harden yourself up. Wear jean shorts until your entire area is like shoe leather, ideally you would end up with a leather satchel tough enough to beat a clown to death with and not flinch.


----------

